# Caméra ne fonctionne plus



## micka260 (9 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour
Que ce sois avec photo booth, facetime, ou skype, aucune caméra n'est dectecté sur mon macbook air.







Merci de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Si c'est depuis la 10.8.5 (mettre à jour ton profile qui dit _PC_ ) alors :

Refaire fonctionner Skype avec OS X 10.8.5 sur les MacBook Air 2013
MacBook Air (Mid 2013): FaceTime HD Camera might not work after OS X 10.8.5 update


----------



## micka260 (10 Octobre 2013)

Super, merci la résolution Apple : 



> Résolution
> 
> Apple étudie actuellement ce problème.
> 
> Pour y remédier, utilisez une caméra externe lors de louverture, sur votre ordinateur MacBook Air (mi-2013), dapplications 32 bits pour lesquelles une caméra est nécessaire.



heureusement que des solutions comme celle ci existe :
Refaire fonctionner Skype avec OS X 10.8.5 sur les MacBook Air 2013

Merci, j'avais pourtant bien changer mon AppleCamera.plugin a l'aide de time machine mais ça n'a pas du fonctionner, merci encore


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2013)

C'est pour ça que je t'avais envoyé les deux liens 

Pour finir, peux tu marquer ce fil comme _Résolu_, en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_, ci dessus, stp


----------



## lyn_de_tahiti (26 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème avec mon mcbookair 2012 (ou2011 je ne sais plus). Il y a un mois, jai mis à jour mon ordi (Mavericks 10.9.2) et ma caméra fonctionnait tres bien. Et aujourd'hui, aucune caméra détectée. Avez vous une solution a ce problème SVP ? Merci beaucoup


----------



## micka260 (26 Avril 2014)

J'avais fais une vidéo sur ce problème :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibl5Vk72n0I

Le fichier je sais plus ou on peut le télécharger, mais tu peux le récupérer sur une ancienne sauvegarde Time Machine.


----------

